# Markets (not hay)



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

China's stock market closed within 30 minutes of opening due to plummeting. The US Dollar has lost value compared to each other currencies except for 4. The Euro, the Canadian Dollar, and a couple of others strengthened in comparison while the US dollar lost comparatively.

Dow (down nearly 200) and NASDAQ (down 76 and change) taking a beating today. Heard (I have not confirmed by written news article)that anyone (in China) owning 1% or more of stock in any company is prohibited from selling...trying to stop the bleeding and avoid a crash?

Silver and Gold up a couple of percent while stocks are mostly down- as a whole.

The closing of the Asian Market in 29 minutes is what I find thought provoking and not normal.

73,Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NG.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Scary, they might want their money back........


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Scary, they might want their money back........


...or just foreclose.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> ...or just foreclose.
> 
> 73, Mark


 Then they can remove them folks in Oregon...... let me know how that works out


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

One thing for sure is that they ,China, probably won't be buying much grain from US. Stock markets anywhere are just paper chasers. I have said it before and now I will say it again. The eighties are coming back. Rising interest rates ( just the beginning) , sky high land prices and now falling commoditiy prices. Lets see who the banks and USDA help this time the over leveraged ten thousand acre , twelve county , three state and even sometimes two continent farmer or the small to mid size debt free real farmers? We are about to enter very uncertain times that is for sure. We are only at the beginning of a world crisis. Should be some great oppurtunities coming .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uncertain is a polite way to put it.

I'm thinking were headed towards disaster-including a complete meltdown of the credit and banking system.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

China made the mistake of adding a stop trade system tjhat kicks in at 7% drop and shuts trade for the day.

Just gives traders time to stack up sell orders for the following session. They are supposed to lift that sytem startign on Friday (today). Won't stop panic selling but should also give a chance for things to settle out.

The U.S. has the same system, but doesn't shut down the market until a 20% drop.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Uncertain is a polite way to put it.
> 
> I'm thinking were headed towards disaster-including a complete meltdown of the credit and banking system.


Again!

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder what "Mohammed Bouazizi" (the guy who set himself on fire in Tunisia) moment will be the trigger here in the USA?

I truly believe the only thing standing between us and a complete meltdown is that we have excellent law enforcement and we still possess an acceptable level of civility. 
There will be one event, might not even be political, that triggers the meltdown.

I thought Baltimore might have been the one. During that one day, the crowds were huge and the police were actually retreating a bit. I thought the cops might get overwhelmed. Then what? 
When Baltimore happened, those anarchist freaks in their masks started showing up in other demonstrations in other cities. 
I'm telling you, it's fragile in the cities.
You see what just happened in Philly? That's the 5th surprise attack on cops in a year. 
People are willing to die to kill cops. That's cause for concern.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

steve IN said:


> One thing for sure is that they ,China, probably won't be buying much grain from US. Stock markets anywhere are just paper chasers. I have said it before and now I will say it again. The eighties are coming back. Rising interest rates ( just the beginning) , sky high land prices and now falling commoditiy prices. Lets see who the banks and USDA help this time the over leveraged ten thousand acre , twelve county , three state and even sometimes two continent farmer or the small to mid size debt free real farmers? We are about to enter very uncertain times that is for sure. We are only at the beginning of a world crisis. Should be some great oppurtunities coming .


Well, yeah, but here's the deal... we're one of those "real farmers" you mentioned... and yeah I know some of the 12,000 acre five county farmers you mentioned... but if you've ever really looked at the statistics, you start to see a little of the reason why things are the way they are... (and yeah, I agree-- the 80's are coming back ag wise-- probably going to coupled with more like the 70's in the general economy though... worst of both worlds...)

I picked up a copy of the US Ag Statistics book free of charge one time at a farm show in Lubbock years ago... and I was a bit surprised by what I read... they graphed it out basically the largest farmers versus the smallest farmers by size of their farms, by income, and by percentage of the total crops produced for a given crop on the various size farms...

Basically, to boil it down to the basics, the largest 2% of farms grow like 25% of the total crop production in the US, and of course make (and spend) the most money... the largest 25% of farms in the US grow 75% of the total crop production (and again, make and spend most of the money). The remaining 75% of farms, the bottom 75% of farms in terms of size, grow only 25% of the total crops produced in the US, and of course they spend and make the least amount of money...

SO, that's why there's the strong "get big or get out" mentality from the agribusiness community, ag leadership, gubmint agriculture oversight agencies, ag lenders and bankers, etc. etc. etc... they know that the bigger farms borrow, spend, and in turn make the biggest amounts of money and produce most of the crops... and for a banker, he can't draw interest on money he doesn't (or can't) loan... for the big agribiz company, they don't make money on high dollar new GMO seed or chemicals or fertilizer they don't sell, Deere or CIH can't make money on shiny new combines or tractors or big implements they don't sell, etc. etc. etc... So their attitude is "cater to the BIG boys-- that's where most of the money is (and also the highest velocity of money, ie turnover where lots of buying and selling make profits for someone every time the money changes hands...)

The small farmer, on the other hand, while being 75% of all farmers numerically, also has the lowest velocity of money and the lowest 25% of total crops produced, and therefore produce little incentive for regulators, business, banking, and agribiz to worry about, since they're NOT going to make the huge windfall profits off them due to 1) small volume (25%) of total crops produced in their hands, and 2) lower velocity of money since small producers generally are more frugal and watch their expenses more closely, don't buy shiny new combines and tractors and huge implements every year or two, don't buy warehouse-fulls of seed, chemicals, and fertilizer every year to put in their crop, nor do they have a bazillion bushels to sell in the fall...

For the big farmers, they'd LOVE to see the bottom 75% of farmers simply go broke and disappear... the smallest 75% of farmers in the US could go broke and disappear overnight, and it would only reduce total crops produced by 25%-- instantly eliminating the typical surpluses holding prices at their current levels... big agribiz, business, and even gubmint regulators/agencies don't necessarily see this as a bad thing, either, because 1) basically MOST of their sales, profits, and money is made selling the "big stuff" to the small numbers of BIG boys, and dealing with the large numbers of smaller farmers buying less total of usually less expensive inputs costs them more money, so they really don't make anywhere near the kind of profit on a per-unit basis buying and selling to small guys versus large guys... so it's sort of the "dregs" of the business anyway... (it's basically the same reason the big automakers won't make a "work package" pickup anymore-- they'd rather sell a few high dollar high-end pickups and take the big profit and run, rather than sell lots and lots of cheaper work trucks to "low end" consumers and users, making a little dab of profit on lots of sales with higher overhead dealing with all those "low end" buyers, so it's "buy what I want to sell or go without!" mentality). From a regulator's/gubmint agency standpoint, it's a lot easier to control a small number of BIG boys than a horde of the "unwashed masses" of little guys... (plus, the "big boys" are easier to get onboard with whatever scheme they come up with next-- the little guys tend to be MUCH more "independent thinking" and stand in the way of things like premise ID, COOL, boll weevil eradication, and other huge gubmint/industry "power grabs" that the big boys usually will go for, that gets gubmint regulators and big agribiz salivating over all the money they're going to make off it... and which promises to 'make things easier' for the BIG boys... which is why they go for it... When boll weevil eradication came through, they "wined and dined" the biggest 2-3 farmers in the county, and that was enough to pass it... the BIG guys loved it, because "the program will do your spraying for you", and they didn't care about the extra $20 an acre in input costs and having to get the "gubmint seal of approval" to sell your own crops (a letter saying you'd paid your boll weevil assessments and you could now sell your own crop unincumbered by their liens)... the Big boys would just add the extra assessment costs to their operating loans, their attitude was "who cares, it's only money!"... The bankers loved it because the more money they loan, the more interest they make... the only guys who really stood against it were the LITTLE farmers, guys like me who had to pay that extra $20 an acre production cost OUT OF POCKET out of THEIR OWN MONEY, and didn't need or want the additional cost or hassle... and who were too independent to accept having to get a letter from a quasi-gubmint entity saying you were now HAD PERMISSION to sell YOUR OWN CROP...)

SO, basically, it makes sense that the regulators and gubmint agencies, bankers and lenders, and big multinational agribiz looks after the big boys first, last, and always, and the little guy can go hang as far as they're concerned... while we might be 75% of all farmers, basically the 25% of total production we produce is just surplus that they could live without anyway...

If in doubt, FOLLOW THE MONEY...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I wonder what "Mohammed Bouazizi" (the guy who set himself on fire in Tunisia) moment will be the trigger here in the USA?
> 
> I truly believe the only thing standing between us and a complete meltdown is that we have excellent law enforcement and we still possess an acceptable level of civility.
> There will be one event, might not even be political, that triggers the meltdown.
> ...


That's what I've been thinking too...

I know what'll happen-- martial law! There's plenty of folks in the powers that be (PTB's) that have positioned themselves to profit from it as well (not least of all, the current resident in the White House).

There was a reply I read awhile back about what someone was expecting... rising interest rates, gubmint raising taxes into the stratosphere, anything to keep the freebies going to the scum... I agree with some of it and I disagree with some...

The cities are tinderboxes... full of welfare, Obamacare, WIC, free cell phone type recipients who are just looking for an excuse, ANY excuse, to riot, rape, pillage, and burn to "get theirs" and kick back at "the system" that's "keeping them down" (while simultaneously providing virtually everything they have free of charge, but they don't have sense enough to realize it).

Raising taxes into the stratosphere and raising interest rates and other such monetary sleight-of-hand measures will only succeed in strangling the golden goose... it's only the business interests and actual working people who will be hurt by such measures, which will only exacerbate the basic problem (which is, as Abraham Lincoln put it, "too many pigs for the t!ts"...)

While it may (and probably will) happen, it will be the TOTALLY WRONG thing to do. Of course, that doesn't mean the gubmint won't try it... I've given up on the gubmint doing ANYTHING that remotely makes sense anymore... like the Bible says, there will come a time when they're SO degenerate people will lose the ability to act even in their OWN BEST INTEREST"... We're headed there in a Dodge Viper... LOL

The simple fact of the matter is, we cannot keep going like we've been going. We're headed over a cliff, and it's just a matter of time. The day is soon approaching where we simply won't be able to even borrow enough to keep the gravy train rolling... and when that happens, the gubmint will be hopelessly broke and the entire economy will collapse along with it. The freebies will stop and the ferals will come out of their dens and rob, rape, steal, kill, and burn the cities down around their own ears, and then scream for the gubmint to "do something to fix it"... The LAST thing they're going to do is take responsibility and "make do with less" and WORK...

You want to know what'll happen?? Look at New Orleans during Hurricane Katrina... the gubmint told them get out, but they were content to sit on their @sses by the mailbox waiting for the next welfare check and say "if the gubmint wanted me evacuated, THEY would evacuate me!" So, they sat there and drowned... like rats they hacked holes in their roofs and sat up there waiting to be rescued... "we the people" put them up in the SuperDome and since what they don't tear up they sh!t on, they tore the place all to h3ll and then sat in their own rivers of sh!t and p!ss and screamed how inhuman it was for the gubmint to treat them like that... so they "exported" them elsewhere, including Houston, who threw open the Astrodome to them... where they subsequently tore it up and sh!t on it as well... FEMA handed out $2500 gift cards for them to "restart their lives" and they poured into the fancy stores like the Macy's my wife worked at as a department manager at the time-- oh, not to buy work clothes or something nice enough to go to a job interview in, no, to buy high-dollar handbags, big screen TV's, and 'gangsta- style" clothes, hundred buck a pair high-tops, and other assorted useless sh!t... Businesses in the community strove to "provide opportunities" to them and set up a job fair, staffed by volunteers from their companies... of course there was ZERO interest... one guy said they printed up about 150 applications for his business that he was handing out, and only TWO PEOPLE actually asked for an application... they set up shop in the Dome to hand out and help with applications, do interviews, etc... and ALMOST NOBODY would even bother to apply... Unless it's apply for FREE GUBMINT AIDE, THEY'RE NOT INTERESTED...

Once they've robbed, raped, killed, and stolen the cities dry and burned them down and sh!t on the ashes, then they'll start roaming the countryside doing more of the same robbing, raping, killing, and stealing, and burning down whatever's left behind them and p!ssing on the ashes... until they finally are either wiped out or starve to death... just like New Orleans... h3ll they even said as much HERE... we got TONS of "Katrina refugees" from New Orleans, and Houston even gave them 6 month rent free vouchers on the city's dime... give folks time to get a job and go to work or get their lives back together... instead when the six months were up, they started screaming how "inhuman" it was to cut off their free rent, that "******" was trying to "keep them down" and all that racist bullsh!t... so Houston caved and gave them ANOTHER six months rent free on the city's dime... then when THAT six months was up, GUESS WHAT?? They started screaming the same bullsh!t all over again... there was even some feral went on the radio and said, "well, you ******'s are gonna give us what's ours, or else we'll rob, rape, kill, and steal to get OURS, you understand??" Yeah, we understand... and guess what cupcake-- THIS AIN'T NAWLIN'S... we Texans have guns and WE WILL USE THEM... so you wanna try that "rob, rape, steal, and kill" routine to "get yours"... You'll get what's coming to you, we promise! Houston finally cut off the gravy train and the gubmint relocated them back to their cesspools in "Nawlin's" and GOOD Fv*#ing RIDDANCE!

Now imagine that on a NATIONAL SCALE... there'll be no choice but martial law; the cops are COMPLETELY unequipped to handle a situation of that magnitude... h3ll the national guard and Army will have their hands full...

Detroit will outdo Beirut... I can tell you straight out, there's going to be one h3ll of a mess, before anything gets any better... and with a collapsed economy, and considering the interconnectedness and fragility of our infrastructure and economies worldwide, it will take years if not DECADES before it gets any better...

2008 was a hiccup... the "gut wrenching BARF" is yet to come...

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Strawwalker, next time turn off the filter and let'er rip. Quit holding back so much or you're blood pressure will be thru the roof. I ain't disagreein' with ya, though. I MIGHTA typed that too, but my keyboard only has a 70% duty-cycle.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT READ BILL BONNERS REPORTS ON WHATS ABOUT TO HAPPEN CALLED USA DOWNFALL.

I did a few months ago. Scared the living crap out of me.

In case you are really feeling like having the sh*t scared out of you heres a link:

http://pro.bonnerandpartners.com/BBLFALLINGDOWN/OBBLRB03?h=true


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Strawwalker, next time turn off the filter and let'er rip. Quit holding back so much or you're blood pressure will be thru the roof. I ain't disagreein' with ya, though. I MIGHTA typed that too, but my keyboard only has a 70% duty-cycle.
> 73, Mark


Lol... Now that's funny rite there ^^^


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> That's what I've been thinking too...
> 
> I know what'll happen-- martial law! There's plenty of folks in the powers that be (PTB's) that have positioned themselves to profit from it as well (not least of all, the current resident in the White House).
> 
> ...


Imagine that! Blood in the streets, worthless currency and Obama declares martial law so he can stay in power a while longer.

Sounds like a rockin good time


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Luke's wife sent him to Walmart for a few things......or he happened by one of our wonderful liberal news broadcasts. If I was a bettin man, I'd say Walmart got the blood boiling, gets me every time


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think Luke's wife sent him to Walmart for a few things......or he happened by one of our wonderful liberal news broadcasts. If I was a bettin man, I'd say Walmart got the blood boiling, gets me every time


Ya know Dawg, there are other stores out there.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

dont I know....avoid it like the plague


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I think Luke's wife sent him to Walmart for a few things......or he happened by one of our wonderful liberal news broadcasts. If I was a bettin man, I'd say Walmart got the blood boiling, gets me every time


You want a Walmart story... I got a Walmart story... LOL Remember, you brought it up first...

I was in Walmart a year or two ago picking up a few things... half a dozen grocery items IIRC... So I come up and start looking for the "12 items or less" aisle... Yall remember when stores USED to have those, right?? Apparently, people aren't capable of counting and checkers are instructed to never point out that fact out to a person who obviously cannot count to twelve and make them go to another register, so they're pretty much history now... replaced by the "cigarette and booze" checkout manned by law by someone over age 21, and those [email protected] "self-checkout" things which I CATEGORICALLY and UNEQUIVOCALLY REFUSE to use... If I got a 20% discount I might-- but WHY do I want to do *Walmarts* work FOR THEM free of charge, because they're too cheap to pay some kid minimum wage?? Screw them...

Anyway, so I'm in line with a half dozen items in my hands at WM... I seek out the shortest line, which happens to be behind this woman with what looks like a mostly empty cart... What I DIDN'T see was that she was PUSHING one cart in front of her and PULLING another behind her... BUT, it's no worse than the THREE carts in every other line, that if the carts were any more heavily loaded they'd need duals... SO I get in line... The first cart the woman had was full of grocery items and stuff like that... about $220 worth... when the cart's empty, she pushes it forward for the checker to load all her crap into, and whips out her "LONE STAR" card (electronic benefits card, ie "Welfare check debit card") and pays for all her groceries with your and my tax money... Then she pulls the second cart up and starts putting stuff onto the belt... a bunch of basketball jersey tops, shorts, clothing, electronics, movies, a pair of high top tennis shoes in the over $100 range, etc... just loads and loads of mostly worthless but nevertheless expensive crap... to the tune of about $350 bucks or so worth...

SO then this fine upstanding citizen pulls out a roll of bills that would choke a Percheron plow horse and starts rolling off $20's like an ATM machine.... pays for her second basket of sh!t and pushes them both out of the store... Now we know who the mother of the town dope dealer is...

Any guesses as to what ethnic background said individual was part of?? Here's a hint... same as yer President...

Now, I know there's people that need help out there... a VERY FEW, but this feral ain't one of them... everything she was buying was standard dope dealer apparel; watch any episode of "COPS" and you'll see what I mean... and I'm sure that roll of $20 bills bigger than my fist was earned all on the up-n-up and all taxes were paid... and I'm sure this upstanding citizen would NEVER misrepresent their income or status to abuse government programs intended to help the less fortunate... Noooo... COULDN'T BE...

SO, that's why I've gotten to where I just don't give a [email protected] anymore, and why I don't help nobody outside my own family hardly... and why I hate Walmarts... though I do shop there on occasion...

Oh well... cest les vie...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing like a good Luke Strawalker rant to get ya going in the morning!!!!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

